
Why Canada is failing at tech (2013) - eigenvector
http://business.financialpost.com/entrepreneur/fp-startups/why-canada-is-failing-at-tech
======
theworstshill
I suspect that paying more will help keep some of those people in Canada
instead of the Bay Area. Follow the money.

